# Wife thinks I cheat on her



## johnnybgood (Oct 21, 2009)

Wife has always talked about being bisexually curious especially with this one freind of hers. They have always played around but nothing serious. Well one night this summer wife's freind after the bar when we are at our house and all drunken said "**** it lets go have a 3some!" Wife and her took off quick for the bedroom making out and losing clothes the entire way. I stayed out of there at first because I wasnt quite sure if she was mentally prepared for a 3some. 

So the man in me said HELL YES and ran in there. It was pretty hot and I asked my wife all these questions on whether or not I can do this and that and we had fun.

The next morning I had to leave town for the day and come home to her crying and not good with it and telling me how I "f***ed her freind" and that i dont love her and should just leave her for her freind because I would be better off.

I didnt know what to say and told her over and over again how I thought we were just having fun and it didnt mean anything. In my mind I take it as we were having fun. No harm intended.

Now every moment she gets she says that im cheating on her. I cant take it. Im so depressed Im on the verge of needing professional help.

Then to top it off she tells me she has some sores on her vagina this past weekend and tells me its probably herpes from the encounter. I dont believe this one bit. Its gotta be something else. Its been since July and I have never had anything different with me.

Help my Fd up life!


----------



## hoping (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm sorry but it sounds like your wife made the mistake? 

i would also be worried, if she thinks she has herpies, then perhaps she is messing with other people (besides the friend) and has been for a while. it would explain why your abastard for going through with what she and her friend started... I would suggest a heartfelt discussion about the whole thing. perhaps a nice dinner at home and the two of you talk. but, you may not like where the conversation goes... sorry, threesomes can be a VERY damaging experience for a relationship... i meen, in her eyes, you where hard for another woman... and she's RIGHT.. but it's not like you went out and slept with some one... 

you, perhaps, shouldn't feel guilt about the affects it has on the relationship though, and let me say why.... the questions are, and this is the key as to whether you should feel resposible at all, if you said no, would she have gone through with it or not? also, if you had said no, would she hold it against you for not letting her satisfy her curiosity? it sounds to me like she got what she wanted and didn't like it at all......


----------



## kris_fla (Oct 18, 2009)

you just posted another story after this and in that story you portray a diff. picture. I think you two are messed up and you shouldn't be on here, you two need to be sitting in a "professional's" office. You are both screwed up. tsk, tsk....


----------



## johnnybgood (Oct 21, 2009)

I really dont believe that she cheated on me but yes in her eyes I did go out and cheat on her. She says I would have done it if she wasnt there. Believe me I would never do such a thing. Ive had the opportunities as well. I was proud of myself about that but in the end she believes I am a bastard.

A 3some sounds awesome...... when your single but when your married do some careful thinking and talking about it.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

johnnybgood said:


> A 3some sounds awesome...... when your single but when your married do some careful thinking and talking about it.


Good advice. 

I think your wife should be tested, just to be sure. Her 'friend' sounds extremely sexually adventurous.

It sounds like they ran off to have a sexual encounter whether you decided to join them or not, and the friend did say '3some' not 'lesbian sex' so your wife knew what she was getting into when she ripped of her clothes and ran to the bedroom. Talk about a guy's ultimate temptation...but hindsight is 20/20. Most women I've read about on here have felt disgust, jealousy, self-conscious, etc. after the fact.

I guess from my point of view, she cheated the same time you did and both went ahead with it...she f***** her friend too maybe not in the technical sense of the word. If she doesn't think she cheated, how would she feel if you were bi-curious and fooled around w/another man? 

I hope you both are able to get through this and move forward. It sounds as though this surfaced some insecurities on her part and you may need to be there to re-assure her.


----------



## larniegrl (Oct 7, 2009)

Get tested...go see a counselor. If you have already tried to talk this out and it hasn't worked then you probably need to talk to somebody professional. (with or without her)


----------



## MsLady (Dec 1, 2008)

Lesson: don't **** drunk women


----------



## hoping (Sep 28, 2009)

hmmm.... i realy never thought that would have to be said to a devoted husband????? WOW....


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

I dunno....if my friend said 'let's have a 3some' and I ripped off my clothes and ran to the bedroom with her, I can't imagine throwing it in my h's face from that day forward.

I think I would legally change my name to 'idiot' because I would be calling myself that non-stop...


----------



## heatherlindsay (Sep 1, 2010)

she was probablt testing you and you fell into her trap. Its true if you love her you shouldn't have even let her be in bed with anyone naked except for you, and you def should,t have put yourself in that position. you could have said no, and asked her to stop. That would have been the proper manly thing to do. 
if she was testing you you went a bit far but in the end its your mistake. give her time and tell her she shouldn,t have tested you in that way its going to far but also let her know you will never fall into her traps again and dont leave out the part where you tell her you didnt want to do it in the first place and you only did it for her


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Sounds like she was mega pissed-off at you for something else, and she needed a "Pearl Harbor" to declare war. She couldn't get anything else on you, so she used a threesome. Now she can tell anyone who will listen: "They both took advantage of me when I was drunk" or "I didn't really want to do it, see what a pig he is?"


----------

